
CyanogenMod 13.0 Release 1 Released - noobie
http://www.cyanogenmod.org/blog/cm-13-0-release-1
======
hackuser
Congrats to CyanogenMod.

It would be great to have a mobile OS geared toward end-user control and
privacy. (Those are not CyanogenMod's goals, at least not the latter - which
of course is fine for CM.)

